# Dawn of War 2 Crash-Problem



## Toast mit Mett (19. November 2010)

Hey Leute,
habe mal wieder ein ärgerliches Problem und zwar: 
ich habe mir vorgestern Dawn of War 2 Gold gekauft und installiert. Nun habe ich das Game gestartet,die Kampagne und zack Crash.. auf dem Desktop wurde der Error-Report(ohne Fehlerdetails) geöffnet.
Das selbe Spiel im Multiplayer. Der Crash entsteht immer kurz vor dem Spieleinstieg.
Ich registrierte mich schon im THQ-Forum, doch konnten die das Problem nicht lösen.

Mein Sys:
AMD Phenom X4 955 BE
Asus M4A78T-E
ATI Sapphire HD4890 Toxic
4GB OCZ DDR3 1066
Win 7 Ultimate 64bit

GraKa Treiber sind neu
Chipsatz Treiber sind neu
Deamon Tools wurde deinstalliert 
Temps sind alle Ok

Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------



## Vaylaga (25. November 2010)

hi...äh jetzt ma ne doofe frage ^^
hast du das spiel schon mal neu instaalliert? geht leider nicht aus deinem post hervor.
haste das spiele vielleicht auch mal geupdated ?

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2010)

Dawn of War II läuft via Steam

Updates werden eigentlich automatisch geladen. 

Vllt. wurde eine Datei nicht richtig installiert?! Lass mal Steam die Dateien überprüfen.


----------

